# Migration compte Voila mail vers Gmail



## johnblot (25 Août 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai un compte Voila mail et je voudrais savoir si il serait possible de le faire migrer vers mon compte Gmail.
Ou bien à défaut de transférer seulement les nouveaux mails vers ma boîte Gmail.

J'ai regarder dans le FAQ de Voila mais aucunes réponses ne correspond.

Merci à tous pour vos réponses.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Août 2012)

Bonjour,

Gmail permet de récupérer par son biais les mails d'un autre compte.

Cela se règle dans les paramètres du webmail de Gmail.


----------



## nifex (26 Août 2012)

iDuck a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Gmail permet de récupérer par son biais les mails d'un autre compte.
> 
> Cela se règle dans les paramètres du webmail de Gmail.



Oui c'est exacte. Tu n'auras qu'à indiquer tes accès à ton compte voila et google se chargera d'aller importer tous tes e-mails pour ne pas les perdre.


----------



## johnblot (26 Août 2012)

Merci beaucoup.


----------

